# France Passions



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just wondered what others think of the France Passion system.

We spent some time touring around France and found them ideal for overnight stops, no charge but they like you to purchase some of their wares.

We bought champagne, wine, cheese, jam etc and considering there was no charge for overnight accommodation we thought it was good value.

They only allow one night stopover but that is adequate for most needs.

However, most of the places were very hard to find and off the beaten track, if only they would put co-ordinates in the book.

We are hoping to go again next year and will definitely join again to take advantage of the sites, well worth the £21 for the book and years (April to March) entitlement to stay on their members sites.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter,

Just arrived back from France today. we stayed at 5 FP sites whilst away. Some are easier than others to find granted. One had quite a steep gravel drive which wasn't so good when trying to leave as I had to stop for traffic and on the new Fiat Ducatto the handbrake is a bit of a reach so found it nerve racking trying to drive off and release the handbrake on such a steep drive. this was St Chamas in south of France.

However if you want some of their produce they are good places to stay and mostly quiet. However one near La Motte also down south had 4x4 bikes charging up and down where we were parked and kicking up loads of dust which didn't make for a relaxing afternoon. Let alone the mouthful of dust!

Also if you renew the earliest opportunity, see page at back of book, then it is quite a saving from leaving it until the last moment.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We have a french registration on our Hymer, wether that made a difference or not we do not know, but 2 years ago we joined france passion, we did not like the pressure we were put under to buy the sometimes inferior produce, it seemed as soon as we arrived after a hot long drive, we were not given time to relax before someone was at the door asking us to try their wine etc, we had one owner who had obviously been tasting too much of his own wine, (we were trying to eat at the time) and when he could not get us to go to his cellar straight away, he then tried to get us picking cherry's when all we wanted was some food, before he dragged us off to yet another tasting, to us it felt rather like when we were in Morocco and the people there who constantly want money from you or to sell you something, we did stay at one place with a donkey that had strange habits, the owner sold jars of duck preserves etc. she never bothered us and we were happy to spend money with her, at the last place we stopped at, the wheels hardly stopped before we were put under pressure again!! we simply started up and went to a local aire for the night , 
on reflexion it would have been cheaper to use camp sites, as we found some of the produce was quite expensive. never again! Bambi 2 8O


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

It has been suggested to France Passion and the ACSI guide that they include the GPS co ords in the 2009 editions. Will post any info if and when it's available.

Don


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Peter

We are in France at the moment coming towards the end of a 5-week trip. We have also tried FP while away with two restaurant sites, a vineyard and a place which sold fruit & vegetables as well as having an associated restaurant. We also tried to find another one a couple of days ago but after going through this small village three times trying to find a farm with some guidance (in French!!), we gave up and opted for a nearby campsite in the Dordogne. The meals we had at the reataurants were memorable and we would be happy to go back in future. The problem with wine is that the "vinicultureur" will expect to get a better price for his wine than he could get through other sales methods. My personal view of buying wine in France is to go to LIDL and buy South African/Chile wine at around 2 euros which will be far better than most French wine at an equivalent price. Will probably try FP again and as I feel obliged to buy something, the problem is that vineyards are the majority sites.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bambi2 said:


> we did not like the pressure we were put under to buy the sometimes inferior produce,


Don't let this put you off ! I think you must have been very unlucky. We've stayed at several FP sites and have never once been pressured into anything. Indeed it has been quite difficult sometimes to find where to buy at all.

True we've never stayed at a vineyard but have overnighted at an ostrich farm, an organic vegetable farm, a honey and rhubarb farm and others of other odd varieties.

We've always tried to buy something- a quiche, veg, etc and sometimes have bought more than we planned because it was so good but we have always felt we were getting a very good bargain in that we've had a free night in often lovely surroundings.

Most times we've had to seek out the hosts and can never find them in the morning. We carry a stock of postcards of our home town on which I write our thanks for the hospitality and leave it on the door or in the letter box.

G


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*france passions*

We joined France Passion and really enjoyed the experience, stayed at one at Chinon and it was a perfect spot , they had made the space really motorhome friendly built a BBQ and put some old vines to use as kindling wood. It was a fantastic view and we were under no pressure to buy the wine or look at their 'Cave' .

I don't have a problem with buying local produce as that for me is part of the holiday and so we did have a look and pick a few bottles.

For us it was a great holiday experience drinking a bottle of their wine overlooking the vineyards where it had been grown in a lovely spot on a sunny evening - we think that was our best night of the hols.

If you are looking at it as a 'cheap' overnight spot then probably the economics don't look wonderful given you may end up buying something. However if you want to stay somewhere a bit different, learn a bit about french rural life and (maybe) have a bit of a conversation in your 'best' french 8O then I would have a go as it just adds to the holiday experience.

Would suggest (good advice we were given) to take a look at where it is and whether it would suit you (one we looked wasn't a good spot so we just carried on).

The Rabbits


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We use them a lot when in France, its like anything some good some bad if we find a bad one we move on, others you wish you could stay a few more days (No not to let the drink get out the system).We have met some really nice owners and no trying to sell you anything most are more interested in speaking English.We stayed at one on the way down to Spain in January which was good because all the Aires had the water turned off, and its always handy because we never book or plan anything so with no booking you don't let anyone down, we go to France in September for a month and that we be France Passion / Aires and maybe campsites it all depends whats where we want to be, we will be towing the car so it also depends on how busy and how much room there is. We stayed at a lot off France Passion sites last year and not one we would not go back again, if you don't like the look off it don't stop in the first place.We did that years ago with the caravan on cl's get there and owner shows you round and you have second thoughts when he comes back you have long gone. I must agree with the fact some are hard to find we had one last year we could not find and one we found and was closed and the land was sold for building but Jane told them and its not in this years book, and for what it cost its worth having just for somewhere to stop thats safe, its a shame they don't have them in this country I think they would get a lot of use, but I expect they would change a lot more to be a member! Bob. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113985 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think FP is absolutely BRILLIANT, specially when I'm travelling on my own, I have met some very friendly farmers, some of them I have visited regularly over a period of several years and now if I'm passing I call in just for chat (and to stock up on good food & drink) even if I'm not staying and we greet each other like long-lost friends! If you do feel you have been pressured into buying - it's never happened to me but I understand it tends to happen where the vineyard Passion sites are thick on the ground - I believe you can report the site to the FP scheme administrators. Likewise the hosts can report campingcaristes who have abused their hospitality. Not a thing one would want to do but it is in everyone's interests for both sides to keep their side of the bargain. Yes some are a bit hard to find but have faith, they are there somewhere if look hard enough, they are mostly in small villages so there aren't too many roads to look down. I only ever gave up on one once.


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

We're also great enthusiasts. Once stayed in Champagne at a small producer. The view across the valley was stunning. When we arrived he was fighting to get his tractor fixed before the vindage. He was so friendly, and invited us in for a 'petit verre' at the end of the day. We had a lovely early evening with him and his assistant before watching the sun set over the vines. 

We've similarly never been pressured into anything - though I do have a fluent french speaker on board which may help.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Heres an excel spreadsheet with the gps co ordinates of some FP sites. You will have to print it off if you havent got tom tom and input by hand.

hope this helps

phill


----------

